# Fly Fishing Fair



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Gulf Coast Fly Fishing Fair this Saturday at the Ocean Spring (MS) Civic Center.
Free admission. Casting demos and lessons. Fly Tying. Auctions and Raffles.
Sponsored by Gulf Coast Council of FFF. More info: www.gulfcoastfff.org

Here is a partial list of auction and raffle items up for grabs:

·******** Guided trips from Dave Best, Chip Smith, Olde Towne Fly Shop, Duane Hada, and Chad Johnson
·******** Islander LX 3.8 8/9 wt. reel
·******** 2 TFO Rods of Choice
·******** 5 TFO Rods, two with reels/lines and cases
·******** 9 Cortland Lines
·******** Columbia vest
·******** J Stockard gift certificate 
·******** High-end sun glasses
·******** $150 certificate from Free Fly - high quality, stylish, high tech, anti-static, bamboo fiber clothing*


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I planon going


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, wish I had known about this sooner.


----------



## Rexfly (Nov 7, 2017)

How was the fair? Attendance?
I'm seriously considering exhibiting there next year. I've done the fly fishing fair in Crystal River a couple times and loved it.


----------

